# I have a dream...



## v2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Country without snow and frost... Beautiful girls, cold beer and hot beaches.... I have a dream... And you, chaps?


----------



## Pisis (Feb 7, 2006)

Me either mate. Just instead of that junk I'd like to drive a Highwayman...  Or Corvette


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2006)

v2 said:


> Country without snow and frost... Beautiful girls, cold beer and hot beaches.... I have a dream... And you, chaps?



Sounds like where I live!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 7, 2006)

I was thinkin' - he's either talkin' about Cali or Florida.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2006)

Yep.With Cali, you get earthquakes, with Florida, hurricanes. But you also get babes in bikinis on the beach! So I don't sweat the occasional shaker.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 7, 2006)

We have cold, we have damp, we have UK brewed beer and girls with no teeth. Oh, paradise ... 

Wait ... no it's not.


----------



## Maestro (Feb 8, 2006)

Ahhh... Southern states... Beaches, bikini babes, blue ocean, hot water, sharks, six inches large spyders...

YUCK ! The last two ones are rather nightmares...

Honestly guys, you're lucky for the girls, but very unlucky for the earthquakes/hurricanes, sharks, huge freaking spyders... I won't go anywhere where spyders are bigger than my thumb.

From what I heard, Vancouver is "the" place for cute girls in Canada... So if you give me the choice, I'll go there.


----------



## v2 (Feb 8, 2006)

Last night I had a new one...


----------



## Pisis (Feb 8, 2006)

uhm... that smells with a bit of shovinism


----------



## v2 (Feb 8, 2006)

Girls shovinism, you think?


----------



## Pisis (Feb 8, 2006)

nope, the pic with bikes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2006)

Id like to carted around and drink beer....


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 8, 2006)

v2 said:


> Country without snow and frost... Beautiful girls, cold beer and hot beaches.... I have a dream... And you, chaps?



It's called Australia!!


----------



## v2 (Feb 9, 2006)

It was a nice dream.... beer with good, old friends...


----------



## v2 (Feb 10, 2006)

Dream about flying....





Uncesored version  - somewhere in net ( or in my mind... )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

Flying is the most fun that I have with my clothes on.


----------

